# Well, Fiddlebats...



## Wingnut (May 12, 2005)

I was all psyched about starting medic school this week...and what happens? Not enough people registered, so I have to wait until August. :angry:  Crap...I'm SO close to my degree I can taste it. I guess you all will be seeing a lot more of me in the coming months. Hopefully I'll get back to working soon and if the real estate kicks off well, I'll be too busy spending my commission to be on the computer much  B) 


And these last two weeks....what a riot...Not only did I break my leg 2 weeks before I was supposed to be in my brothers wedding, My long hated uncle died 5 days before it, and since my grandmother & aunt are neurotic, they made me go to the funeral, then had to go to the wedding rehearsal the same day because the kids were in it, (and the dinner was awful!!). Then got to the wedding day, and my brother's future wife totalled his 30k mustang. (She's ok, just a busted lip, VERY Lucky, it was a bad accident, but that car was his baby) during all this had to renew my grant, get classes, or lack there of situated and be sure I'm set & study for the NREMT test at the end of this month.

Jason is on FMLA time, he's tried to go back to work twice (for fear of pissing off the brass), but they send him home because his boss is worried about me Lmao, He's got the best job in the world. I still can't get over it. I spoke with his Lt, and thanked him for the understanding. He's throwing a party for thier shift in a couple weeks, and he told me he's making margaritas just for me, and setting up a nice chair for me so I can sit and drink away from danger. 

I'm going to make him a nice little basket when this is all done. For those of you who took the time to read this whole rant, sorry, I'm sick of talking to my mother on the phone...she's driving me nuts. I hope you all are well!

~Jenn


----------



## MMiz (May 12, 2005)

Jenn,

I think this post takes the cake for "The worst week/month/time ever" post.

I'm watching some infomercials on the TV right now and Miss. Cleo says "Good things are in your future"


----------



## Jon (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@May 11 2005, 11:17 PM
> * Jenn,
> 
> I think this post takes the cake for "The worst week/month/time ever" post.
> ...


 Ow... Sorry to hear al that, Jenn. I think you just beat out Chimpie for "carppiest month ever"

And Matt... didn't she get arrested???

Jon


----------



## Chimpie (May 12, 2005)

I swear... these posts are the only things that gets me going in the morning.  Good times.


----------



## Wingnut (May 12, 2005)

:lol: LMAO...well if Ms. Cleo says it...it must be true!

Did she finally get arrested? There was a good prank call to her once done by a group that played an online game I used to play. I'll have to see if I can find it.

Well at least this week has been uneventful. I finally get my staples out today, and should be getting my cast on. Then on the road to getting my leg back, it's been really inconvenient. <_<


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@May 11 2005, 11:00 PM
> * I was all psyched about starting medic school this week...and what happens? Not enough people registered, so I have to wait until August. :angry:  Crap...I'm SO close to my degree I can taste it. I guess you all will be seeing a lot more of me in the coming months. Hopefully I'll get back to working soon and if the real estate kicks off well, I'll be too busy spending my commission to be on the computer much  B)
> 
> *


 Jenn-

Sorry to hear about your crappy month!!  Glad to see your alive!!

And whats that all about!! There is a ONE YEAR wait to get accepted into a class and then another 3-4 month wait for class to start up here!!!  But considering only 1 college in the entire area has the EMT or MEDIC course available, they kind of have the monopoly.  Then next closest is in Panama City, 90 miles away!

Have a Margarita for me!!  I like Mango.


----------



## Jon (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@May 12 2005, 09:09 AM
> * I swear... these posts are the only things that gets me going in the morning.  Good times. *


 Chimpie... Are you having Monkey Photo Issues? Your Avatar isn't displaying...


Jon


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 12 2005, 10:02 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 12 2005, 10:02 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Chimpie_@May 12 2005, 09:09 AM
> * I swear... these posts are the only things that gets me going in the morning. Good times. *


Chimpie... Are you having Monkey Photo Issues? Your Avatar isn't displaying...


Jon [/b][/quote]
 My guess is that he's disconnected his computer and his avatar was stored on his hard drive.


----------



## Chimpie (May 12, 2005)

Okay.. I think it should be fixed now.


----------



## Jon (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@May 12 2005, 12:42 PM
> * Okay.. I think it should be fixed now. *


 the monkey is back!!!!


----------



## Wingnut (May 12, 2005)

Thank God! What would we do without the monkey!!?? This place just wouldn't be the same!  :lol: 

Princess, you've got to be kidding!! We have 3 consecutive EMT-P programs that run every year, each semester starts at a different campus. The campus closest to me starts every August but they were trying to run one early this year. They've only just this year started requiring applications, never been a wait. If there was I'd be screwed since my grant is time-sensative. Are you planning on going on to -P school or working as an EMT for a while? I hope you get in quickly if you are!!! Otherwise come down here, I'll hook you up! My instructors love me   

My favorite margaritas are the Blue Hawaii, or the Golden (triple sec and grande marnier) yummy! I've never had a mango margarita, I'll have to try one if I ever see it.

By the way, got my staples out and my cast on today...finally! They let pick my color, so I got hot pink...It annoys my husband, but my daughter thinks it's the prettiest boo boo she's ever seen lol.


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@May 12 2005, 04:05 PM
> * By the way, got my staples out and my cast on today...finally! They let pick my color, so I got hot pink...It annoys my husband, but my daughter thinks it's the prettiest boo boo she's ever seen lol.  *


 THAT is cool!!! Almost makes me want to break my leg so I can have a purple one....


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+May 12 2005, 05:07 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ May 12 2005, 05:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Wingnut_@May 12 2005, 04:05 PM
> * By the way, got my staples out and my cast on today...finally! They let pick my color, so I got hot pink...It annoys my husband, but my daughter thinks it's the prettiest boo boo she's ever seen lol.  *


THAT is cool!!! Almost makes me want to break my leg so I can have a purple one.... [/b][/quote]
 When I had a cast I tried to work my way out of it so much that I ended up getting three different ones before my time was even up.  I got to have three diff. colors pink, purple, and blue!


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 1, 2005)

LMAO, I was debating between pink or purple. They had black, which I'm known for wearing a lot, but I figured in this sun my leg would sweat itself away. I've been good although I'm dying to get this thing off, 8 days and counting... I want my leg back! 
I went to a BBQ the other day and had some bug crawl up it. I was begging my husband to help me but he was too busy laughing at me hopping around and hitting my cast and my mother reassured me that anything crawling up there would only have about 30 seconds to get out or die. They love me so much *sniff*.  <_<


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 1, 2005)

So wait...

I can hardly contain myself..

Are you saying, anything that goes up your legs has 30 seconds to get out or die???



Umm...


Well....


How does your husband survive??


Or...

Umm...

Are you telling us all something????

Ok..I am killing myself here!!

 :lol:


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 1, 2005)

No No No.... her mother said it.... and that is a very common feeling for mom's to have about things crawling up their daughters legs.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 1, 2005)

OH..DUH!!!!  I missed that!!  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 1, 2005)

I didn't get it at first, but my wife did.  <_< 

Which will come in handy later.  B)


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 2, 2005)

ROFLMAO  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 



My cast guys...you know how nasty your leg gets after a cast for 5 weeks... Mom said anything crawling up my CAST has 30 seconds to live.

You people have dirty dirty minds!!! <_<


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 3, 2005)

I think it's a requirement to be in the medical field... have you ever been around a group of nurses????  :blink:


----------



## Jon (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Jun 3 2005, 12:49 AM
> * I think it's a requirement to be in the medical field... have you ever been around a group of nurses????  :blink: *


 Better question - Have you seen the paramedics staring at said nurses....


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jun 3 2005, 12:58 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jun 3 2005, 12:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-CodeSurfer_@Jun 3 2005, 12:49 AM
> * I think it's a requirement to be in the medical field... have you ever been around a group of nurses????  :blink: *


Better question - Have you seen the paramedics staring at said nurses.... [/b][/quote]
My crew is incredibly sick and twisted - and we all cuddle a lot during downtimes.


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jun 3 2005, 08:00 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jun 3 2005, 08:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My crew is incredible sick and twisted - and we all cuddle a lot during downtimes.  [/b][/quote]
I'm married to a nurse............................Oh Boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 B)


----------



## ECC (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Jun 2 2005, 11:49 PM
> * I think it's a requirement to be in the medical field... have you ever been around a group of nurses????  :blink: *


 Married one...so the answer is yes!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 3, 2005)

My wifes a paramedic, and my older *brother is a nurse. It's just a job, not brought home.. until they think that they have a fix for what ever is wrong with you.  :blink: Unfortunatly I found nothing kinky about the EMS coincidence after the first few dates.  <_<  Now if she finishes nursing school one of these _years_ and before we're 40.. That may be kinky. :wub: 






> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Jun 2 2005, 10:44 AM
> * My cast guys...you know how nasty your leg gets after a cast for 5 weeks... *


Not yet anyway...


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 4, 2005)

The cops are the same way. Between us, my friends and my husband's friends nothing is innocent. And I mean Nothing!


----------



## ECC (Jun 5, 2005)

That is funny right there...I do not care where you are from!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 5, 2005)

Gee Whiz Monkey Fizz.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 5, 2005)

Did I miss something? :huh:


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Jun 5 2005, 08:36 PM
> * Did I miss something? :huh: *


 Ditto  <_<


----------

